# Problem with the EVF of the Canon EOS R5



## tq0cr5i (Sep 27, 2021)

I found very serious distortion in the EVF. Is this common? I nearsightedness and I wear a pair of glasses +750 degree. I adjusted the dioptric adjustment knob to look clear enough from my glasses. For reference, see the OVF of my EOS 5DS R (also dioptric adjusted).

EVF of the EOS R5










OVF of the EOS 5DS R


----------



## LogicExtremist (Sep 27, 2021)

Your R5 should have a greater diopter adjustment range than your 5DS R:

Canon R5 - Diopter Adjustment -4 to +2

Canon 5DS R - Diopter Adjustment -3 to +1

If you can adjust your 5DS R viewfinder to see through clearly, the R% has one more dioter range in either direction, and should also adjust similarly.

I'm not sure why this would be the case as I don't have a R5 to check.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 2, 2021)

Which lens did you use for the first photo? When using a wide-angle lens, the normal distortion of the lens itself does appear in the EVF if lens-distortion correction is not enabled, but your image suggests that distortion appears more on the left side of the EVF than the right. 

However, it's a little hard to tell with the screenshot. The screenshot of the menu does seem to have the same problem, which would mean it's definitely an EVF problem.

It's possible you have an EVF that is not centered properly, or somehow it got warped during manufacturing or assembly. Or perhaps it was a used body and had some repair work done?

I hope you can get this fixed. What you are sharing in the screenshots looks wrong.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Oct 3, 2021)

I used the Canon 40mm F2.8, 35mm F1.4 and 100mmF2.8 lens. No difference of the corners of the EVF. My R5 is brand new. I checked another 2 new R5(s) of my friends and the two have the same issue. The seller's R5 and R6 EVFs also have the same issue. Somebody in Chinese forum also reported this. This may be a batched defect? 

Any body has the normal display of the EVF please reply me with your photos of your working EVF. Thanks!


----------



## mkamelg (Oct 3, 2021)

Taking a photo of the electronic viewfinder with a smartphone is pointless in my opinion, because its lens (which is usually a wide-angle lens) is not free from distortion, and you will never be able to get a perfectly flat image of this electronic viewfinder. In the case of the optical viewfinder, it is clearly different.

I tried to take a photo of the electronic viewfinder of my EOS R with my smartphone (iPhone 7 Plus), and I also registered the image distortion. The camera was perfectly level, and on my smartphone I used the ProCamera application with the Tiltmeter turned on perfectly level. I took the photo "from hand":





If the EVF image is recorded directly with an external video recorder, no distortion can be seen.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 5, 2021)

mkamelg said:


> Taking a photo of the electronic viewfinder with a smartphone is pointless in my opinion, because its lens (which is usually a wide-angle lens) is not free from distortion, and you will never be able to get a perfectly flat image of this electronic viewfinder. In the case of the optical viewfinder, it is clearly different.
> 
> I tried to take a photo of the electronic viewfinder of my EOS R with my smartphone (iPhone 7 Plus), and I also registered the image distortion. The camera was perfectly level, and on my smartphone I used the ProCamera application with the Tiltmeter turned on perfectly level. I took the photo "from hand":
> 
> ...


Great point about distortion caused by using a smartphone to photograph and EVF! No way we can tell what's happening with the image posted. Thank you for chiming in!

Maybe, just maybe, OP and friends got a batch of counterfeits. 

Or...Could eyeglasses be causing perceived distortion, which is then "confirmed" by a smartphone shot?

The anomalies should be reported lickety-split to Canon!


----------

